# Best super shiny topcoat for nail polish?



## Selene (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm looking for a super shiny topcoat, with good durability.  Lots of products make this claim, but I'm not sure which ones actually work.  What would you recommend, and why?  What would you *not* recommend?  Thanks.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 24, 2006)

Seche Vite is really the best I've found. It gives a nice glassy finish, lasts a long time, and dries super fast.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2006)

2nd seche vite.. seriously, it's my favorite top coat... i LOVE the glassy effect the finish has, and it really keeps the color a long time


----------



## ishtarchick (Aug 25, 2006)

3rd seche vite, and if you don't want to spend too much you can try sally hansen mega shine (the one in the mirror like bottle) it dries  nailpolish and with 2 coats you get a beautiful glassy shiny finish. doesn't last as long as seche tho.


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2006)

Never heard of Seche Vite...do you buy it at a drugstore in the States? Maybe we don't have this in Switzerland...


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 25, 2006)

^ i've bought it from the salon where i get my nails done...


----------



## CincyFan (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm going to be the dissenter here.  I personally hate Seche Vite.  Every time I use it, my mani chips and I hardly ever have chips, just normal edge wear.  My nail tech told me that Seche Vite is better for acrylic nails than natural nails (mine are natural).

I personally recommend Poshe (found at Sally Beauty Supply) or Creative Super Shiney w/ drying drops.  Poshe dries quick and is very shiney.  Now Creative Super Shiney is fantastic but it takes FOREVER to dry.  So unless you want to use Creative Dry & Shine (a very fun product) or some kind of quick drying drops or spray (OPI Drip Dry/RapidDry, Creative SolarSpeed Spray, Qtica Drying Accelerator), I'd go with Poshe.  Sometimes you can get lucky and find Poshe at Big Lots for next to nothing.

I hope you're using a good base coat with your manis.  Not using a base will shorten their life as well.  I use Creative Stickey but Orly Bonder is great as well.  Oh and make sure you remove any excess oils from your nail beds before you apply anything.  Plain old vinegar is fantastic for that.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 3, 2006)

Another vote for Sally Hansen Mega Shine Extended Wear Top Coat (in the mirrored-looking bottle) here.  It's the only thing I use.  I also only use one coat of it and my polish stays fresh and ultra shiny forever.  It also dries *extremely* fast.


----------



## lara (Sep 3, 2006)

OPI Top Coat. I do my own manis with all OPI products and they wear like iron, plus the top coat keeps a mirror shine for ages.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 3, 2006)

I've used Seché for years and I'm also a nail tech. No one product is going to work for everyone, but Seché prevails in the eyes of most techs. I use it on natural & artificial nails (they don't chip, anyway).


----------



## Cruzpop (Sep 4, 2006)

I use Revlon Double Twist. You can use it as a base and or a top coat. It's great.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 
_My nail tech told me that Seche Vite is better for acrylic nails than natural nails (mine are natural)._

 
oh i beg to differ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my nails are natural and it works like a charm on me.. my nail tech uses their base coat and top coat and my mani's last me for about 2 weeks.. the edges will show slight wear, but the tops stay glossy.. i ADORE it.. i've used OPI, Essie, and the Creative Solar Shine topcoat but Seche Vite is the one that works best for me


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 4, 2006)

Juneplum, that's the consensus of many nail techs. Another tip is to lightly remove the shiny layer of you nail with a very fine file or sponge buffer before you remove the oils prior to polishing. This is actually more important than swiping the nails with a remover. You'll get maximum adhesion to nails that don't have an oily/slick surface.


----------

